# Proms 2022



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone going to any concerts this year. I am thinking going to Prom 70 - Barber's Knoxville and Beethoven Symphony 3. None of my friend or family like CM, so will be solo as usual!


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

I am not hopping over the pond during this pandemic just yet, but I have finally started attending some concerts in Tanglewood. They are my first live concerts since the pandemic started. I am now choosing to stay on the lawn rather than within the "shed", which is what I used to do before the pandemic.

In 2018, by coincidence I found that my previously planned trip to London coincided with the last week of the Proms, so I took the opportunity to attend three concerts, including the last night of the Proms since I was lucky enough to snag a last minute ticket return for the Last Night. In the 1980s listening to some Proms concerts over the BBC World Service was one of the seminal experiences that cemented my interest in classical music.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Just listened to Rattle conducting Birtwhistle. What a racket!


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

marlow said:


> Just listened to Rattle conducting Birtwhistle. What a racket!


i suspect i would concur


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Lief Ove Andsnes playing and conducting Mozart 20 and 22 is definitely worth a watch


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

I’ve been listening to the live broadcasts streaming via BBC Sounds. Didn’t catch Rattle but I have been enjoying most of what I have heard. Would love to attend sometime. I’ve never visited the UK but going to the Proms is on the bucket list.


----------

